# wild betta to sell (albi marginata, macrostoma, chanoides, burdigala etc cheaperprice



## hergun

HAI friend nice to see u
i want to sell my wild betta . 

our betta stock is.....
minimal order 50 pairs
you can see me in www.indonetwork.co.id/hergunfish
email: [email protected]

this is our stock: Betta macrostoma, Betta Chanoides, Betta burdigala, Betta Pangkalan, Beta foerchi, Beta imbelis, Betta pugnak, Betta brownorum, Betta enisae, Betta Patoti, Betta bangka, Betta Bellica, Betta Albimarginata, Betta Sanggau 

for any information plz send your email to me:
[email protected]


thanks


----------



## sollie7

how much for a pair?


----------



## anasfire23

Once again Sollie7, An almost 1 year old thread!!!


----------



## manda

and plus it says MINIMUM 50 pairs. therefor finding out how much one pair cost is irrelevant since the minimum he would sale is 50 pairs.

who buys that many fish at once!! unless of course you have a petstore and still, who would normally buy the wild types when they have the prettier popular veil tail bettas. id chose the wild type myself tho.


----------



## Fishfirst

not to mention most bettas are threatened in the wild


----------



## Damon

Consider the source of the bettas. Its a farmer in thailand.


----------

